# TTOC Car Badges



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Just about to join the TTOC and wanted to declare my allegiance by putting a car badge or two on. The review on the classic badge



John Selman said:


> ....had 3 of these and they all seemed to loose the enamel.The plastic ones are better and are self adhesive too!


is not brilliant. Can I ask whether this was an abberation or has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Diffifcult for me to answer with certainty, but I'm led to believe that so long as you polish the badges (when you wax your car) then the enamel doesn't tarnish.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It was more true of the original 300-400 that we ordered (but even with regular polishing and waxing these were generally ok), but the subsequent batches we've had are far better, but still need care and attention.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Thank you gents.

Orders for TTOC, Brooklands and badges inbound.

Andrew


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

